# pentium D 2.66 ghz averate temperature



## rishav (Sep 1, 2007)

I have got pentium D 2.66 ghz processor. The average temperature is 65. Is this normal or beyond normal. If you guys have any experience with this processor then please share your  views.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

disable the Fan control in ur motherboard...

it will allow the FAN to allways run at top RPM which will lower the Temps to around 58 or bellow..  

Prescotts are high on running Temp... so dont warrey much unless u are over clocking the procy...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2007)

*img130.imagevenue.com/loc91/th_25415_80_122_91lo.jpg
That's my usual 'dusty-cab' temp. And the usual 'clean-cab' temp for my Prescott 3.0 GHz HT Pentium is 67  

It doesn't burn but yes, your temperature is very high for a PD. Add some fans!


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^ Agree Prescotts are called nuclear reactor. My friend has PC with Pentium D and he often complaint his PC hangs in summers.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^

All of u using P4 prescotts and facing heat issue... Dissable the Fan Control... may be that feature is good at A/C conditions but at Indian Hot summer, u need the fans to run at Full Control !!!


----------



## utsav (Sep 2, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> *img130.imagevenue.com/loc91/th_25415_80_122_91lo.jpg
> That's my usual 'dusty-cab' temp. And the usual 'clean-cab' temp for my Prescott 3.0 GHz HT Pentium is 67
> 
> It doesn't burn but yes, your temperature is very high for a PD. Add some fans!



my oced P4 HT 3.06 @ 3.45GHz never crosses 62 degrees that too without AC and the normal temperature in my city is around 30 degrees and 48 degrees maximum in summers


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 2, 2007)

Mine is Pentium D 2.8GHz and it runs at an avg temp of 58 degree (with speed control). Under full load it goes to 67-69. 

65 degree avg is a bit high. Is the heat sink properly installed?

One important point: do you have exhaust fans or not?


----------



## utsav (Sep 2, 2007)

i just now OCed my P4 HT to 3.657GHz .temp was 65degrees at full load


----------



## rishav (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes I have exhaust fan and inhaust fan too.

What is the best software to monitor the temperature. I tried with intel active monitor lite and it doesn't show any temperature.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> my oced P4 HT 3.06 @ 3.45GHz never crosses 62 degrees that too without AC and the normal temperature in my city is around 30 degrees and 48 degrees maximum in summers


where you live??


----------



## utsav (Sep 3, 2007)

^^
i liv in Jhansi (uttar-pradesh) .

r u shocked


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

we are all shocked with ur oc, as it sounds too good to be truth... may be u got a great chip ur may be temps readings are not right


----------



## utsav (Sep 3, 2007)

no dudes. the temp readings r not wrong.once the temp of the proccy reached 74 degrees as the heatsink was not fitted nicely and the pc started to slow down.this proves that the temperature readings r correct 

i changed the thermal paste over the proccy and added two 80mm exhaust fans at the rear of the cabby.

my cabby has several vents like the one for proccy and a net like vent over the pci slots so i didn't used any fans to draw air into the cabby.

and i recently OCed it to 3.657GHz and the max temperature was 65 degrees.

i think the psu is a bottleneck for any further OC as the 12V rail voltage has dropped to around 11.3V .I hav a 450W Intex PSU.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> no dudes. the temp readings r not wrong.once the temp of the proccy reached 74 degrees as the heatsink was not fitted nicely and the pc started to slow down.this proves that the temperature readings r correct
> 
> i changed the thermal paste over the proccy and added two 80mm exhaust fans at the rear of the cabby.
> 
> ...


how much boost in performace does it make as compared to stock speeds??


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2007)

at stock speed winrar benchmark result was 391KBPS and when OCed then 454KBPS .around 14% boost in performance.

this is my proof of the OC.
*i4.tinypic.com/62ig4nk.jpg


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 4, 2007)

surely it is high temp. check your fan


----------

